# Daily Management of Stress...



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I like to think and strategize over little things I can do to improve my life on a daily basis, as all the little things all seem to add up to big things in the end. Stress management is a crucial part of survival psychology and mental health. I was curious what other preppers do in order to help manage stress in their day to day lives.

I figured I would start with myself first...



Decided for one dollar a day I could do this...

So I have a foot locker, with a pad lock. In this foot locker is whatever sweet snack item I have decided buy in bulk that is around a couple dollars for a weeks worth to buy. 

Each day at any time of my choosing, generally whenever I feel the most stressed or frustrated I take a break... I take a dollar out of my wallet, I unlock the foot locker, I place the dollar inside, and then take 1 snack item out. I listen to the Ballad of John and Yoko 3 times, I eat the snack and I enjoy a cup of tea, lemonade or fruit punch.

I sit, and do nothing... except enjoy the snack, and the drink... 
The song is 2:57 minutes long.

So for one dollar:

1. I buy myself a snack.
2. I buy myself a drink.
3. I buy myself 531 seconds of stop and relax.
4. I invest in a 356 dollars a year savings plan.

It isn't a lot. But if you think about it, it is a much better deal than the people who buy themselves a frappucino for 4.25$ every day on their way to work, or on lunch or whatever. 

Well there is a lot of things it is better than, and it isn't a flawless plan, but at least it is an effort, a strategy, to pay yourself every day to take time for yourself, to stop stressing for at least 531 seconds... and to remember... 

There is no guarantee it will always end up ok, But stress is always a guaranteed way to make things worse.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like it! Your stress remover is cheap, easy, and function for both relieving your stress and for paying for it in a way that gets you money to prepare more.
I walk. I used to walk 14 miles each day but that was before my back injury. I can walk about two miles at three miles an hour - that's down two miles per hour from before and a lot shorter distance. I also do "creative" work in my "leisure time". I have several projects that I will be working on when I get my two "garages" built and I am planning the steps to complete those projects. - Just like my "garages" - I planned what I needed, drew up the plans (four different times due to the county limitations on what I could build, and then I started building. It will cost $2200 to get the power service put in and then I will finish the wiring myself. It is a slow and sometimes painful process but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice, I like that..I have more of a routine, than an actual ritual. I like to be wake up slowly, at least one reset on my alarm clock. Then, shower and have clothes pre arrainged, dress while i watch t.v. and put my boots on. On the days that i have to hurry, wake up and run, I am "dazed" for about two hours. Oh, and I guess Im cranky, or so they tell me..
I guess my hourly cigarrette at work is also a stress reliever, even thou it's killing me.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the idea as well and might try it myself if you don't mind as I have high stress/anxiety the way that it is now.yet I do enjoy a frappuccino and a smoke.Although I agree with Deebo and the cigs are slowly killing me too,I do find a coffee and a smoke soothing to the soul,but of no help what so ever for stress relief.If anything,the caffine and nicotine adds to it.I am finally to the point in my life that I am wanting/ready to make some "lifestyle" changes and working on quiting smoking is at the top of the list.

PS-frappuccinos here are around $2.79/$2.99 and I have a machine to roll my own cigs for a fraction of the cost of cartons/packs as I refuse to pay the gov more than I already do to smoke.I understand the higher taxes are to help pay for the medical needs of uninsured smokers who are a burden on society,but I have my own insurance and worked hard all my life as well as paid my taxes,so rolling my own is one way (for me) to get around that.The worst mistake I made was to start smoking in the first place but i'm the only one who can fix that (going to start chantix on my next upcoming dr. appointment).Wish me luck.Not sure if I can give up my coffee though,lol,and have plenty of freeze dried instant coffee in my long term food storage.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

What I am doing right now, may be my stress relief. I like to take a break, get on the computer go to sites like this one, check ammo prices or goof around YouTube. Might not be Yogi, but works for me.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf (May 5, 2013)

pump iron, off road, shoot or wrestle with the wife  those always leave me feeling great.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

In his autobiog "Mud Sweat and Tears", Bear Grylls seemed to have hit on a useful frame of mind that got him through brutal SAS and Foreign Legion training, namely *"Don't think, just DO it!"*, a phrase he repeats more than once.
In other words, switch off our brain and just go ahead with whatever it is we have to do without hitting ourselves with negative vibes like "do I really need to be doing this?".

It'd work in everyday life too, for example when the alarm wakes us, we could put our brain in neutral and just get up and get dressed without thinking. 
Red Baron von Richthofen seemed to have the same idea, "One must conquer the inner schweinhund" he said, presumably meaning overcoming our personal inner demons of fear and negativity by not dwelling on them.
Forrest Gump seemed to get it right too, for example when the drill sergeant asked him what he was doing in the Army he answered "To do whatever you tell me drill sergeant".

Even Jesus urged us to stop bellyaching and to just get on with our life when he said- "Don't worry about anything, be like the birds of the air going about their daily business without worrying and stressing"
It certainly worked for the tentmaker and ex-bounty hunter Paul who said- _"I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. *I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation*, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want"- (Bible: Philippians 4:12) _
Bear Grylls also took Christianity on board too. _"My Christian faith is my backbone"_ he said.

Grylls









PS- another little trick used by some people is to *never catch yourself looking fed up when looking at your reflection in a mirror *or the neg vibes will reflect right back at you, so give your reflection a little positive smile when shaving or whatever..


----------



## Bert (Jul 3, 2013)

I like your post. It's dam necessary to manage the stress. I want just add here that early wake up and breathing is play key role to reducing the stress.


----------

